# How come the warp 9 is such a good motor?



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been playing with this ev calculator http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/ and every time I use the warp 9 motor it shows a considerably better range than with other motors. I was wondering if someone can tell me why? Thanks


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe it uses some of the free "latent enery" everyone is going on about...


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

You want to know the REAL reason why its a great motor? Its great because you can scream "WARP DRIVE!!" when you step on the petal!! Then find a mechanic named "Scotty" and it will be complete....

I just couldn't resist.

The WARP motors were designed as high end, high efficient traction motors by studying the other types of motors out there, and what the problems were with them and the end result was Warp motors.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

TheSGC said:


> You want to know the REAL reason why its a great motor? Its great because you can scream "WARP DRIVE!!" when you step on the petal!! Then find a mechanic named "Scotty" and it will be complete....


From a very avid Star Trek Fan.... The proper statement would be....

Mr. Data, Warp Nine, Engage......

Sorry,
*I Couldn't resist  because Resistance Is Futile..*


----------



## Barbarianjeff (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum, not sure which is the correct thread to use, I am also new to the field of EV's in the truest sense of the word, I am not up on all of the Jargon used or the equipment used. I do however have an EV concept in mind and have done some research. I have a couple of questions for those who feel like answering... 

What is the LOWEST functional voltage that a *Warp 9 DC* motor can operate at? *Also, what would the continuous amperage draw be on the Warp 9 when maintaining the EV at highway speeds when **hooked up to 24, 36 or 48 Volt assuming it can operate under such low voltage?* I am very restricted to space availability so do not have much room for large battery banks. At this level of development I am more interested to see if my concept will work the way I hope it will rather than looking for mileage range.


----------



## slumpp (Jun 29, 2008)

I am looking for the optium voltage to operate a warp 9 . The voltage rating for the Warp 9 is actually 72 volts. I am also looking for info on an Advance DC motor.


But


Barbarianjeff said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum, not sure which is the correct thread to use, I am also new to the field of EV's in the truest sense of the word, I am not up on all of the Jargon used or the equipment used. I do however have an EV concept in mind and have done some research. I have a couple of questions for those who feel like answering...
> 
> What is the LOWEST functional voltage that a *Warp 9 DC* motor can operate at? *Also, what would the continuous amperage draw be on the Warp 9 when maintaining the EV at highway speeds when **hooked up to 24, 36 or 48 Volt assuming it can operate under such low voltage?* I am very restricted to space availability so do not have much room for large battery banks. At this level of development I am more interested to see if my concept will work the way I hope it will rather than looking for mileage range.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

You can get almost any voltage in a small space. Just use small cells, like A123 systems or Headways. For range, you should think in terms of kilograms of batteries. You need a certain mass of batteries to go a certain distance.

Power = Voltage * current = Volts * Amps.

You need about 15 kW for a car to cruise at highway speeds, more for hills, headwinds, and acceleration. At 24 V (which will sag lower with high currents), you'd need about 800 Amps to just cruise, and around 2400 Amps to slowly crawl up to freeway speed or climb a steep hill slowly. That's huge, motors, controllers, cables, and batteries would need to be monstrous to handle those current levels.

At 144 V, the current level would drop to about 140 Amps to cruise. Now mere mortal motors, cables, and controllers can handle it.

Voltage is your friend (except for shock hazard!). Higher voltage means smaller wires, motors, and controllers. Most design for the highest voltage their controllers and/or motors can handle.


Barbarianjeff said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum, not sure which is the correct thread to use, I am also new to the field of EV's in the truest sense of the word, I am not up on all of the Jargon used or the equipment used. I do however have an EV concept in mind and have done some research. I have a couple of questions for those who feel like answering...
> 
> What is the LOWEST functional voltage that a *Warp 9 DC* motor can operate at? *Also, what would the continuous amperage draw be on the Warp 9 when maintaining the EV at highway speeds when **hooked up to 24, 36 or 48 Volt assuming it can operate under such low voltage?* I am very restricted to space availability so do not have much room for large battery banks. At this level of development I am more interested to see if my concept will work the way I hope it will rather than looking for mileage range.


----------



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

one thing i've always been suss about is how netgain graph the performance of their motors, firslt they only show up to 72 volts and the majority of people out their will be using it to 144volts so what happens when you go over 72volts.

the second is they only graph up to 30hp which means they are using much less current which means they'll get a better efficiency rating

The kostov graph starts at 20kw and goes to over 50kw. but shows a slightly lower efficiency. 

both motors are behaving very differently when they were graphed. and if the calculator you are used is using the information from their performance graph, it might be incorrect.

if you used the kostov and a higher rpm with less current you might get a performance that resembles the performance of the netgain.

thats just something i've been thinking about for a while, what do you all think?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Don't bother with 72 volts. Go with a minimum of 96 or 120. 72 volts is just too low for a car at freeway speeds and you will only get so much power and speed. My Ghia would only do pushing long and hard 65 mph at 72 volts with a 9" GE motor neutral timed. If you want to use the warp9 with those low voltages you need to retard the timing to neutral. That will give you the best for such low voltage. Around town 72 volts will do just fine. The motor can handle some serious amperages but you will generate heat and need to keep it cool. Plub it with external cooling. 

Pete 

If you can do 96 volts do so. If you can do 120 volts then better. If you can go 144 volts then even better. If you can go more then even better. Each step is better than the previous.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

You need to ask Netgain for the particulars. The motor has been built with knowledge for vehicles in mind and quality parts and builds have produced a fine motor that will live a long time. I know that GE motors are excellent too but the Warp Series are specific to automobiles. Balancing and precision is what makes these real good. 

Pete


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

If you think about a Warp9, than look at Jack Rickards Blog.
He did a conversion with a Warp9 and a Kelly Controller at 144 volts and rebuild it. Same car, 192 volts, Soliton 1 Controller and made some detailed graphs:
http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2011/04/graphs-is-always-greener.html

I would agree with Pete, try a min. 144V conversion or higher up to 160V, if you can.
If not, don't go down under 120V (my personal recommendation).


----------

